

Best headphones for work - ankitgarg43

Hi,
I am looking for a pair of headphones that would be great to be used by a Quality assurance analyst when doing testing. I get distracted with the sound of keyboard tapping around me. So I need something that is not too bulky but also not very expensive.
======
iamthepieman
I use the Audio Technica ATH-M50[1]

I have a pair of noise isolating earbuds but you have to hit over the head to
get my attention if I have the music above a whisper when I wear them

The M50's are over ear and seal very well so if you are listening at a
reasonable volume you can't hear any office noise or people talking unless
they are right next to you.

It's a nice balance between complete isolation and people being able to get
your attention without waving something in front of you.

They sound great too.

If you're looking for noise isolating then the Etymotic Research HF5's[2] are
great. They are earbuds that sound amazing and easily portable.

Both come with appropriate carrying cases.

[1][http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-M50-Professional-
Mo...](http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-M50-Professional-Monitor-
Headphones/dp/B000ULAP4U)

[2]
[http://www.etymotic.com/ephp/hf5.html](http://www.etymotic.com/ephp/hf5.html)

~~~
peapicker
I use and like the next model down at 1/3 of the cost, the Audio Technica
ATH-M30[1]. They block loads of background noise because of the closed back,
and sound great as well... and fit my cheapskate tendencies. The 11' cable is
nifty too for when I'm using them at home to monitor while playing guitar into
my DAW...

[1]
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00007E7C8/](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00007E7C8/)

------
billforward
I use DNA by Monster, they have a good balance between bulkiness, cost and
sound quality. -
[http://www.monsterproducts.com/headphones/Dna/default.asp#12...](http://www.monsterproducts.com/headphones/Dna/default.asp#128484-00)

~~~
ankitgarg43
i wish i could buy these. But they are way out of my budget

------
dmourati
The best site for this kind of question is [http://www.head-
fi.org/](http://www.head-fi.org/)

Search based on your budget and pick one of the pairs in your range and you
will be happy.

